# Screen issue...



## weezintrumpeteer (Jan 28, 2012)

I think my screen is dying....anyone get this before? What can I do about it (if anything)? I don't want to give my TP up yet!

The problem happens randomly...it's not there all the time. Some nights I won't ever see it, but others it will stay like this the whole night. It typically goes away if I sleep the TP and then wake it. However, sometimes it will appear after that as well.

Help!


----------



## piston597 (Jan 22, 2012)

Does this happen at all in WebOS? If it does then I think your might have to send it in to HP for repair... if you still are under warranty (most of us are not cuz 24th Aug was the fire sale). If it doesn't happen in WebOS then a simple clean install should do the trick I believe.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Mine has done some funky things with the screen similar to that, but not exactly. I would check to see if it happens in WebOS as the above poster said. If it does happen in WebOS it's time for a wipe, and send it back for repair if it's under warranty.


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jan 28, 2012)

Unfortunately, yes, it does happen in webOS. As stated, I believe the warranty is just up....in which case the cost for repair is probably more than what I paid for the TP itself  I bought it on the firesale day, Aug 24th.

I guess I'll contact HP to see how much a repair would be. I'm guessing that it will need a new screen...

Thanks for the help.


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jan 28, 2012)

I did a little more "testing" and the issue seems to happen much more frequently under ICS than it does under webOS. Weird. Why would this be?


----------



## piston597 (Jan 22, 2012)

Maybe you spend more time in ICS so you notice it more? Try Acmeuninstaller, then WebOS wipe everything and doctor it, see if a complete overhaul doesn't fix it. You will most likely lose all your apps/data just saying. This is more of a last resort if HP wont fix it and you can't stand it.


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jan 28, 2012)

piston597 said:


> Maybe you spend more time in ICS so you notice it more? Try Acmeuninstaller, then WebOS wipe everything and doctor it, see if a complete overhaul doesn't fix it. You will most likely lose all your apps/data just saying. This is more of a last resort if HP wont fix it and you can't stand it.


I actually tested it for the same amount of time in ICS and webOS. It happened far more frequently in ICS.

I talked to HP and they quoted me $385 to fix the problem. Considering I only paid ~$120 for it, I hardly think that's worth it.

I will try and do a wipe I suppose, but something tells me that it's definitely hardware related, even though it acts differently in different OSs.


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jan 28, 2012)

Just wanted to check again...anyone else have this problem? Any fixes?


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

weezintrumpeteer said:


> Just wanted to check again...anyone else have this problem? Any fixes?


It appears that this is a hardware related issue as you see it in both webOS and ICS. You didn't mention what ROM you are running, but my guess is no amount of changes to software will repair the issue in webOS / video hardware.

Your best case would be a connector intermittent that is affected by heat. Unfortunately the HP Touchpad is not an easy disassembly process without incurring other damages. As you are out of warranty, your only chance is a self repair. Study some Touchpad tear down documentation, open and reseat all connectors, then pray.

Beyond connectors, you may have little hope in a home remedy for self repair as parts are not very available. You may be able to find a buyer that needs your Touchpad for parts









Sorry for the gloomy assesment, but there you are. It's not work paying anyone to fix as the repair cost could easily get you another tablet, one with a native ICS, fewer issues and better performance.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

weezintrumpeteer said:


> It appears that this is a hardware related issue as you see it in both webOS and ICS. You didn't mention what ROM you are running, but my guess is no amount of changes to software will repair the issue in webOS / video hardware.
> 
> Your best case would be a connector intermittent that is affected by heat. Unfortunately the HP Touchpad is not an easy disassembly process without incurring other damages. As you are out of warranty, your only chance is a self repair. Study some Touchpad tear down documentation, open and reseat all connectors, then pray.
> 
> ...


Check this link, post 5829. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21871-rom-official-cyanogenmod-9-nightly-build-discussion/page__st__5820


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Check this link, post 5829.	http://rootzwiki.com.../page__st__5820


I'm not sure where you are going with that link. The post 5829 in the Nightly discussion by davidtlong refers to a broken mic and lamenting that if the camera is working he wont be able to Skype?
http://rootzwiki.com...820#entry966972


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jan 28, 2012)

Zzed said:


> I'm not sure where you are going with that link. The post 5829 in the Nightly discussion by davidtlong refers to a broken mic and lamenting that if the camera is working he wont be able to Skype?
> http://rootzwiki.com...820#entry966972


I was wondering the same thing. I think the poster in the link had to send his TP back to HP to fix a screen issue...


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Zzed said:


> I'm not sure where you are going with that link. The post 5829 in the Nightly discussion by davidtlong refers to a broken mic and lamenting that if the camera is working he wont be able to Skype?
> http://rootzwiki.com...820#entry966972


You suggested finding a buyer who could use it for parts. David has been fighting a mic issue and it was mentioned in that discussion it would be hard to find a replacement.


----------

